# Albuquerque, New Mexico



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

Greetings,

If anyone knows of/hosts any herfs in this area, I would appreciate an invitation. I am the only one of all my friends that is a serious cigar smoker, so I don't have people to share this passion.


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey Crash. I'm in ABQ as well. Sorry, don't know of any local herfs, but I've noticed a few more members from the area lately. I'd be interested in one of we could get something set up.


----------

